# Inexpensive bow ties sold somewhere??



## montelovers (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi.
We're looking for some inexpensive bow ties (slim kind, not the sort that a man would wear with a tux) but do you think Google can help? nope
Does anyone know of a shop somewhere that sells these not too expensive too?
This is to bring as a gift to our friends in Cuba.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

I've never shopped....(ok I fibbed just remembered once for a black tie that's it) for ties myself as all mine are hand me downs from my dad who has quite a tie collection. 

I have seen ties at Walmart before and they look not bad. IIRC I got my tie for $7ish on sale tho if you check Canadian Tire this weekend they have a tie give away if you buy something like $30+ or something. See if any friends need something from Can. T buy what you need and get the tie.

BTW digital light timers are on sale now.  If you check in the general discussion you'll see a thread for ontario hydro which is giving out coupons for cfl's, timers, etc power saving stuff so you can double dip your savings.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

clip on? hehe I had some of those back in junior school. I think any store that sell suits in the mall has them...maybe except international clothiers


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

*bowties*

Kensington Market. you'll have to look around, there are plenty of great shops, that's where i find all mine...


----------



## royy (Jan 4, 2010)

Go to Dixie Outlet Mall, they have a store not sure of the name, but it only cost like 3 dollars.


----------

